# Caliper Rebuild Kit?



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I am looking to rebuild the Delco Moraine calipers on my 1970 GTO. 

I have found a caliper boot seal kit at NAPA that supposedly fits.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
However the shop manual mentions that is is "essential that new sleeves and rubber bushings be used...." 
I haven't seen these at the major autoparts store websites.

Does anyone know where I can find a complete kit to rebuild these calipers?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

NAPA will have them....they are flat "O" rings. Standard parts used for years. I've replaced 1000's of them over the years. Use a bit of high temp brake grease on the rings and sliders, too. A small pick or screwdriver is all you need to pull the old ones out.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

I am not finding either the sleeves or bushings on the on the NAPA website. 

Could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Caliper kit # UP82872A...one kit does both caliper slides: O rings,sleeves, and hardware. At NAPA......


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks. This will be easier than piecing these separately.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I got the calipers off the car tonight. The left caliper bleed screw has the corners rounded off. Any ideas on how to get this out without damaging this original caliper?
Soaking it down with brake cleaner and WD40 to try to soak these threads.
Didn't try to bleed the right caliper before removal. The corners look much better.

I am thinking I had a little help in rounding these off (on left) from someone before....

Any guidance on the removal would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A propane torch and some vice grip pliers. Or a 6 point socket. New bleeder screws are available.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks GeeTeeOhGuy.
I got the bleeders out this evening with an overnight dousing of WD40 and a 6 sided socket. The pistons came out really easily with some towels(padding) and shop air.
Now I am having real trouble removing the dust boots. The shop manual and this video makes it look so easy.
The video does nothing to help here other than some comic relief.





Any words of wisdom here?
Thanks,


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Follow up: In the dust boot there was a metal rim which I mistakenly thought was part ot the caliper bore. I discovered this by examining the replacement part in the package. With the use of a shop vice, and a very large screwdriver I was able to pry this rusty metal rim and dust boot from the caliper bore. Thus the method in the shop manual did work.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Once you do these one time, you'll find that it's about a five minute job to overhaul a pair of these calipers, if they're not terribly corroded. It's a great design, and one of the easiest, if not _the _easiest brake calipers to overhaul. Glad it's working out for you!!


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Followup:
Yes it should go much faster next time. I did have a problem getting the dust boots to seat in the caliper body. I didn't have the seating tool specified in the manual.

I would apply pressure in one or two locations at once and another area would pop up. This was maddening....

I ended up having to use a small segment of 3" pvc pipe with a piece of aluminum across the top of the pvc to apply pressure around the circumference. The 3" corresponds to the size of the metal retaining ring on the outer circumference of the boot. Not perfect but it worked in this case....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Next time, put the dust boot on the piston with the piston _out_ of the caliper. Then press the piston into the caliper with your hands (lube the piston with brake fluid). When the piston is seated, tap the metal edge of the boot into place with a seal driver (about $8 at Harbor Freight). No need to 'blow' the pistons in like you have to on a Toyota or other import. As I said, these calipers are EASY!!!


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

My dad the original owner (me 2nd owner of 3 wks) came to visit this weekend. Unbeknownst to him I had some friends (more knowledgeable than I) come over Friday night and help me put in a new master cylinder and bleed out the brake system. (I am keeping the original master for rebuild) We were able to get the car roadworthy Fri night. (just needed brake work)
I was able to toss Dad the keys Saturday and have him take it for a drive for the first time in 4-5 years. It was great to see the joy on his face Saturday when he was driving.

Thanks for all the help with the calipers. I am sure I'll have more questions for the folks on here.


----------

